# Hidden blocks n' strikes



## MisterMike (Nov 4, 2003)

Does anyone know the hidden blocks (3)  in Star Block Set?

How about the matching moves to the right inward block(in cat stance) or the left outward elbow(between outward and upward block sequences) in Long 1.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *Does anyone know the hidden blocks (3)  in Star Block Set?
> 
> How about the matching moves to the right inward block(in cat stance) or the left outward elbow(between outward and upward block sequences) in Long 1. *


 huh?


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 4, 2003)

You knowwww..them there hidden stuff.

Like in star block set, you can insert an inward downward palm down block before returning to the hip before the pushdown. There's 2 more somewhere in there as well I hear.

As for Long Form 1, there's a standout move, a left outward elbow strike. So there must be a right outward elbow strike in the forms to match it. Same for the right inward block in move 3 of Long Form 1(where you pause in a cat stance). Must be a left in one of the Forms. I heard it was in Form 6, but I'm not sure so that's why I was askin if anybody knew.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2003)

Mister Mike,
Ok, I have one. How about the "down side of the circle" inward block that is the return motion of your outward block and the prep for the downward block in starblock?


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Mister Mike,
> Ok, I have one. How about the "down side of the circle" inward block that is the return motion of your outward block and the prep for the downward block in starblock? *



Oh I've definitely looked at that as well..I can't say with any definitiveness what the others are though.

Some have said the chambering on the hip is an "elbow block"

The motion you refer to could also look like a forearm block too  

Maybe that's the 3 - hopefully someone will chime in on this...


----------



## Rainman (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *Does anyone know the hidden blocks (3)  in Star Block Set?
> 
> How about the matching moves to the right inward block(in cat stance) or the left outward elbow(between outward and upward block sequences) in Long 1. *



Information to decode movement is called knowledge.  Nothing is really hidden unless your teacher withholds or does not have the information for you to become self realizing.   

An idea for you to consider is the freeze frame theory.  Frame by frame stops if you will.  Almost every position is that of another especially if you have begun to categorize and start "blocks" from a single point of origin.  And after that look at methods of execution for the same "block".



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _*
> Information to decode movement is called knowledge.  Nothing is really hidden unless your teacher withholds or does not have the information for you to become self realizing.   :asian:
> *



I agree with Rainman..... Mike, list what you know as "hidden".


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I agree with Rainman..... Mike, list what you know as "hidden".
> *



I guess waht I'vbe been looking for are the matches to the stand-out moves:

1. The right inward block in Long Form 1
2. The left outward eblow in Long Form 1
3. The match to the left forearm block in Long Form 2 facing 1:30

If the forms are symmetrical, there will be a match to all of these.

Also, when you perform a particular motion in 3's, well, the 4th must be hanging around somewhere otherwise you have a pair and a half


----------

